# Fresh vs. Frozen Corn Question



## PA Baker (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a recipe that calls for the corn cut from three fresh ears.  Fresh corn isn't in season yet around here so I'd like to substitute frozen.  Does anyone know roughly how many cups of frozen corn three ears of fresh corn would equal?


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2005)

I am just guessing, but I would say one ear is about one cup.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2005)

Good question.  I'd say there is less than a cup of kernels on an ear.  Just a guess, maybe a half to three-quarters of a cup per ear.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 16, 2005)

I guess it depends on how big the ears are!  I was thinking (well, guessing!) about one and a half cups total.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2005)

From a quick google:  http://whatscookingamerica.net/corn.htm

Says 1 medium ear = 3/4 cup


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you jennyema!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> From a quick google: http://whatscookingamerica.net/corn.htm
> 
> Says 1 medium ear = 3/4 cup


 
I checked out the site Jennyema referenced and found this:

*Corn Equivalents*​ 
*One medium ear of corn equals about 3/4 cup of corn kernels*
*Two medium ears of corn equals 1 cup corn kernels. *



I guess the second medium ear was smaller than the first medium ear!* *


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2005)

Sheesh!

Maybe the second ear was a medium BABY CORN?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Sheesh!
> 
> Maybe the second ear was a medium BABY CORN?


 

Yeah, I know.  I sure can be a pain where the sun don't shine.   


But I'm loveable!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm taking up a collection to send those people a calculator!


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2005)

OK I will donate 3 quarters. That equals a dollar right?


----------



## Dove (Jun 16, 2005)

PABaker, Maybe it would help if you posted the recipe..then it would be easier to judge the amount.
Dove


----------



## auntdot (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Dove, that's what I was thinking.  

Have seen not too many recipes containing corn whose success would require a careful measurement.

When I saw the initial post, I was thinking about 3/4 cup per ear, but then again I rarely measure.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 16, 2005)

i disagree auntdot. i think it "sounds" much better with exactly 2 ears...


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 17, 2005)

I hear ya' Bucky!  

I'm making Spice's Pan Roasted Corn Salsa recipe next week when we have my SIL and her boyfriend over for dinner:

*Pan Roasted Corn Salsa*
3 ears fresh yellow corn, kernels cut from the cob
1 ounce canola oil
3 large red tomatoes
4 cloves garlic, skin on
1 chipotle pepper (canned chipotle in adobo sauce)
1/4 cup red onion, finely diced
1/4 cup cilantro, chopped
Salt to taste

NOTE: WHEN SEARING CORN KERNELS, HAVE A COVER READY TO PUT ON THE SKILLET AS THE CORN WILL SOMETIMES POP OUT OF THE SKILLET. DO NOT COVER TIGHTLY AS YOU DO NOT WANT THE CORN TO STEAM.

1. Preheat broiler.

2. Heat a large skillet over a medium high burner and add canola oil. When the oil is hot, add the corn kernels and sear for 3 minutes, stirring often until the corn is sweet and lightly browned at the edges. Remove the pan from heat and allow the corn to cool.

3. Place tomatoes on a sheetpan, stem side down, and broil for 3 to 5 minutes or until blackend on top. Turn the tomatoes and broil until blackened on the other side. Remove the pan from the broiler and allow the tomatoes to cool. DO NOT PEEL TOMATOES.

4. Place the garlic cloves (unpeeled) in a dry saute pan. Heat the pan over a medium burner. Toast, turning occasionally, until the garlic is browned in spots and soft to the touch. Cool and peel the garlic.

5. Combine tomatoes, garlic and chipotle chile in the work bowl of a food processor. Process to a smooth consistency. Transfer the contents of the work bowl to a mixing bowl and fold in the remaining ingredients. Season with salt to taste and refrigerate until use.


----------

